# No Audio on left Headphone plugged at the front panel



## visualfx (Oct 27, 2016)

Hello,
I have no sound on the left speaker of my headphone when it is plugged at the front panel.
when plugged rear it works.
when plugged headphones into the desk speakers logitech 2+1 it works.

my desk speakers logitech 2+1 are plugged at the rear panel it works fine.
when I plug the headphones at the front I get sound only from the right speaker of the headphone.
System newly setup with all drivers.
Attached picture of systemspecs.
I have changed front panel audio connector settings from hd audio to AC97 and vice versa.

I would appreciate it very much if anyone have an advice, as  I do long gaming sessions after everyone is asleep and I cant hear from desk speakers at night, not to make all neighbours and family upset.


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 27, 2016)

Try connecting the speakers to the front panel, do both speakers work?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 27, 2016)

There might be something wrong with the jack or it may not be fully inserted.  From the tip down, it's left, right, ground.  If the tip isn't long enough to make contact with the inside of the jack, you won't get left channel sound.


----------



## visualfx (Oct 27, 2016)

Hi if one of both deskspeaker and headphones plugged back work properly.
if one of both plugged at the front panel, only sound from right speaker either deskspeaker or headphone.
checked by using slider in realtek audio menu.


----------



## Jack1n (Oct 27, 2016)

Looks like the front sound plug is busted, you can use something like this to replace it:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/20Pin-to-2-...303631?hash=item5433dbebcf:g:Y2MAAOSwyDxXhwUs


----------



## SnakeDoctor (Oct 27, 2016)

What case are you using? How is the front panel connected to the motherboard?
Possible who ever built the pc wired up the front panel incorrectly .
Check if wired correct,check on the case in front if the connector is loose(behind the front audio ports) will have to remove front of case


----------



## Jetster (Oct 27, 2016)

Just get a usb headphone dac 

I have a laptop that make a busing sound out the head phone jack  This works well http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=9SIA4M53YG5855


----------



## AsRock (Oct 27, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> There might be something wrong with the jack or it may not be fully inserted.  From the tip down, it's left, right, ground.  If the tip isn't long enough to make contact with the inside of the jack, you won't get left channel sound.



i was thinking the same or that the front panel is not connected right.


----------



## visualfx (Oct 27, 2016)

front panel connected proporly, checked multiple times.
as far as ı can say either the wire or the front  panel has an issue, but ı dont know how to control that.
except that a silly ıdea.
ı dont have professionell tools but what if ı check with a wrench like the ones you use to check if the socket has electriticity.
there is a small led and if a socket has power the led turns on. so ım gonna touch the wire from the connector with such wrench and look if the led turns on.
of course this is a little bit silly because the wrench ım gonna use is for household sockets where is normally 220 volt.


----------

